

Germanwings Flight to Düsseldorf from Barcelona Crashes in Southern France - Arkan
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/25/world/europe/germanwings-crash.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

======
level09
Playback of the recorded flight:

[http://www.flightradar24.com/data/airplanes/d-aipx/#5d42675](http://www.flightradar24.com/data/airplanes/d-aipx/#5d42675)

------
santialbo
[https://es.flightaware.com/live/flight/GWI9525/history/20150...](https://es.flightaware.com/live/flight/GWI9525/history/20150324/0835Z/LEBL/EDDL/tracklog)

It's scary how steep downwards the altitude graph looks like at the end.

~~~
yuvadam
It's not more steeper than a usual descent in a typical landing approach.

------
martin_
Live updates via the BBC:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/32030778](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/32030778)

------
tikl1
Am I wrong or is there a lot of plane crashes recently ? Are all those planes
hitting some sort of expiration date mid flight ?

~~~
AnonymousPlanet
It is possible that you are under a false impression here. Factors for this
might be the availability of news reports about crashes (e.g. you just didn't
get to know about all those crashes in, say, Africa in the 90s) or an increase
of air traffic while the flight:crash ratio might be stable I haven't looked
up all those numbers but it is a good thing to keep these factors in mind.

A similar issue is the perceived increase of crime, while the actual numbers
tell a different story: an astonishing decrease of crime rate since the 90s.

------
ezhux
How is this hacker news?

